# Oriana Utility with a LITTLE Enthusiasnm



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Oriana is so sad & bored! She needs alittle more excitement in her life.
And I don't think she likes you much , Hank! LOL!

Really she is so cute who can fault her?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think she had very much fun...

NOT!! How cute and happy is she?!! Loved to watch that Hank.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG I love it, tears are rolling down my cheeks from laughing so hard..trust me I am laughing with you. Has Lilli been e-mailing her how to act?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha! At least she is happy! Love the energy coming from that dog!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

That was such a joy to watch! She didn't just heel, she hopped!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That was wonderful to watch, she's just as cute as can be!!
However....
I will NEVER again say I wish Tito had more enthusiasm in the ring (he's about a 180 degree from Oriana)!
Just curious, did the judge give that a qualifying score? She should have given it a 200 for entertainment value IMO!
I think Oriana should run BESIDE the car on the way to the next show! Wow, what a lot of energy!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> That was wonderful to watch, she's just as cute as can be!!
> However....
> I will NEVER again say I wish Tito had more enthusiasm in the ring (he's about a 180 degree from Oriana)!
> Just curious, did the judge give that a qualifying score? She should have given it a 200 for entertainment value IMO!
> I think Oriana should run BESIDE the car on the way to the next show! Wow, what a lot of energy!



No Q Barb. :no: We NQ'd on the directed retrieve (DR) (although she did pass the moving stand somehow :gotme. We would have pointed out even if she did the DR due to all the barking (checked the scores and we were already at -30 without the DR). And this was a more CONTROLLED class than last weekend. :doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A serious question Hank. As much as I get a kick out of watching her, how do you plan to calm her down in the ring?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> A serious question Hank. As much as I get a kick out of watching her, how do you plan to calm her down in the ring?


At this point I am hoping it will get better with time. She did not do this in Open other than the slow and fast part of the heeling. Of course she does not do it in class.


----------



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow that is energy, Galore, I love the attitude.. 

I also was curious what kind of movie camera that you had, it was very crisp, and when you upload that did it take a long time to do as well?
I have an ancient movie camera, and would like to buy one. Your movie quality seemed very good.
Thanks.
HOw old is your girl?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Payton said:


> Wow that is energy, Galore, I love the attitude..
> 
> I also was curious what kind of movie camera that you had, it was very crisp, and when you upload that did it take a long time to do as well?
> I have an ancient movie camera, and would like to buy one. Your movie quality seemed very good.
> ...



Thanks for the kind words!
the camera is a cheap Canon ZR80. I did upload it originally at the highest DV quality I could. To upload from camera, edit and save to laptop took about 20 minutes. Most of that time was "saving" the finished product. To upload to YouTube was about 10 minutes I guess. 
As for her age she is 21 months.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hank, you might want to forego feeding Oriana those Mexican jumping beans before her next show You had amazing control not to laugh out loud at that silly girl! You might want to take her on a five-mile run before her next performance....might take the edge off


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Of course she doesn't do it in class. That would make it too easy to fix.
I have the same problem with Tito, but in the opposite direction. When we're in the show, if I'm nervous and/or he is, he drags his butt on the directed retrieve and on the articles, doing what I call the "death march". It's painful to watch. Of course, he doesn't do it in training. Everyone always gives me all these (unsought after) ideas how to "fix it", but I can't fix it when it doesn't happen! 
A trainer that I work with says that dogs respond to stress in one of two ways, but the basic problem is the same. Either they drag if they're unsure, ala Tito, or they get over-stimulated and start to act silly, ala Oriana. Same problem, different look to it in the ring.
She is really a joy to watch, but I'm sure a handful to train.




AmbikaGR said:


> At this point I am hoping it will get better with time. She did not do this in Open other than the slow and fast part of the heeling. Of course she does not do it in class.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was honestly the most fun I've ever had watching an obedience competition!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Get that lovely girl in the field! With that kind of energy I bet she would rip it up! That was fun to watch, but I'll bet frustrating to live through. At 21 months she is awesome. I'm sure with time she will mellow (not too much though!) and make it through the class with all four feet on the ground. She is a cutie for sure (and I think she knows it).


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh that was great. I smiled through the whole thing, she was having so much fun. It must have been frustrating for you at the time but I'm sure you are laughing now.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was fun to watch. Orianna did great in her Freestyle obedience.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

She is a lovely girl - and a bundle of energy. Such enthusiasm! You show so much patience with her - lucky Oriana.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Of course she does not do it in class.


Of course she does not do it in class! (Do any of them do it in class??)

She has so much drive and desire to please! The video was a pleasure to watch. I am showing it to Casey...Mr. Laid Back could use a bit of Drive!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a priceless piece of video! I'm sorry, Hank, but I laughed myself silly. It's just so darn delightful to watch a seasoned handler put through the paces by his adorable pupper and realize he still has the good humor to share the fun with other crazy golden retriever fans. Thanks for sharing, and give Oriana extra treats and belly rubs for being such a good girl!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OK, I know you obedience folks are torn between horror and hillarity with Oriana's performance.... but I am absolutely in love. Obviously I know nothing about upper level obedience (and not much about lower level, for that matter) but that is the neatest thing I have ever seen. Orianna's joy for life is awe inspiring. I will be learning more about this... I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That was fun to watch. Orianna did great in her Freestyle obedience.


Haha, "Freestyle"...
Hank, you are that girl's world....that's so very obvious

I used to rub Chamomile oil on my kids temples when they acted like that as toddlers...hmmm...rofl:curtain:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG - she does has flash and excitement; and she does know the exercises so I think you are right that she'll me a bit more restrained with maturity.

She is beautiful and I loved watching both her and you - you handled her high spirits with both love and patience; and she really is joyful to watch. Thanks so much for sharing the video.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that with us Hank! I love watching videos of ob. trials. Gotta love the spirit in that girl!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That was just a great video to watch! She is a riot! It makes me want to go play that obedience game… She is a month or two younger than Mira, so I know the age! I am sure with time and experience she will get better. But in the meantime I simply LOVE her enthusiasm. She is going to do great in all the sports you get her into. Please say you are going to do agility!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oriana is hilarious! She has so much personality and enthusiasm. I agree, they NEVER do it in class... :doh: That would make our job as trainers too easy!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's ok. she's still one of my favorites


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know anything about dog shows but I thoroughly enjoyed the video of Ori....she definitely looked like she was having fun...even though she wasn't necessarily supposed to be.....she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Just rolling.....naughty, naughty girl!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What style, what flair, what exuberance! Just loved watching her!

I agree with Oriana, Utility is just too stuffy. Needs a little jazzing up!


----------

